# Dwarf Gourami & Cherry Shrimps



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

My experience with dwarf gouramis, tetra, german blue rams (another predator around the same size as a dwarf gourami) with cherry shrimp is that the shrimp will be fine. Sure you'll get the occasional munching of a shrimp, but if you feed your fish decently and have a decent amount of plants for the shrimp to be in, they'll always repopulate


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Thats what I kind of figured, long as I provide areas for the shrimp to hide. My other thought was to build a mini-sump for the tank to act as a RCS refugium, I would have to manually transfer the shrimp though this would not work like an automatic pod based system. 

I also do not want the shrimps to change the behavior of my fish, distracting them from their peaceful wandering or shoaling, etc.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Teebo said:


> Thats what I kind of figured, long as I provide areas for the shrimp to hide. My other thought was to build a mini-sump for the tank to act as a RCS refugium, I would have to manually transfer the shrimp though this would not work like an automatic pod based system.
> 
> I also do not want the shrimps to change the behavior of my fish, distracting them from their peaceful wandering or shoaling, etc.


I haven't really noticed anything different. The fish do fishy things, and the shrimp do shrimpy things and the 2 rarely cross paths


----------



## Jonsie (Nov 16, 2016)

I have a dwarf gourami with RCS and he for the most part ignores them. They chill out right beside him with no fear of being eaten. Occasionally he might peck at them but they're quick enough that he doesn't bother putting the effort into actually catching them. I'm sure he'll eat the babies if he finds them but I'm hoping I have enough hiding places at least some babies will make it.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank you both


----------

